# So, Nintendo failed...



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 20, 2009)

ok, my first rant about Nintendo, due to the DSi, which is complete fail in my eyes so far

ok, first of all, Nintendo just wasn't capable to create/design a browser, which works with sites like ebuddy. The DSi takes about 10 minutes to send a simple Hi (ebuddy doesn't work on it, so I used a different site, it cannot be my internet connection, I was sitting right next to the router). Same for the Wii, I cannot read more than 2 rows on ebuddy, the rest has disappeared, and it randomly kicks me out of the message box, you know how it feels like you wrote a big text on the Wii and suddenly everything is gone? <_<

second, back to the DSi, the camera is a nice and fun thing, like the voice recording thing too...  but not more than 15 minutes. The new Wario Ware is complete fail, it wouldn't even reckognize a shitdick (I've tried a GREEN blanket as background and it still says my skin color must be more different from the background wtf)

I just hope Nintendo brings quickly some updates (like that animationprogram you could see on the Nintendo Channel) or I fear I've wasted my money, for things I already have...


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah, imo the DSi is a complete failurel... its old hardware for a very high price.
the cam is complete sh*t, it doesnt support MP3 files, the browser blows (thanks for confirming that^^), because of the bigger screens the battery dies earlier...
and i bet there wont be any good games to support its new features as well!
imagine this:
you are a software developer. now you see that there are 100 million people who own a regular DS and only very few people with a DSi. so you can only sell very few DSi games, too! it would be a total waste of time and money.
nintendo will probably release some games for the new features but in my opinion the DSi will fail just like that micro gameboy!

one question though... do you own a regular DS?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, Nintendo's rather failed in more ways than this (shovelware!), but quite honestly, did you expect the DSi's new features to be anything but a gimmick?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 20, 2009)

I own 2 regurlar DS <_<;

well yeah, I've noticed it too that the batteries are dieing earlier...
MP3s work on it, the files just need to be converted to ACC... or AAC, can't remember


----------



## Rytes (Apr 20, 2009)

i'm glad you posted this. now i know not to get one, I thank you


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you seen the upcoming WarioWare: Myself? It's awesome! It has user-generated content!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Apr 20, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Have you seen the upcoming WarioWare: Myself? It's awesome! It has user-generated content!


no, but I can only hope it won't fail like Snapped! <_<
that's the problem with Nintendo, you can only hope. Were the hell are new great games for the Wii? <_<



Rytes said:


> i'm glad you posted this. now i know not to get one, I thank you


if you don't have a DS at all, go get one, haven't payed more for my DSi than for my DS Lite


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2009)

This is why my friend Modded his. 
He can play MP3s....but can't take pictures.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> no, but I can only hope it won't fail like Snapped! <_<
> that's the problem with Nintendo, you can only hope. Were the hell are new great games for the Wii? <_<



Where the hell are the great games for PS3 or 360 for that matter?


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> ok, my first rant about Nintendo, due to the DSi, which is complete fail in my eyes so far
> 
> ok, first of all, Nintendo just wasn't capable to create/design a browser, which works with sites like ebuddy.



Blame Opera, they built it, they coded it.



Cheesewulf said:


> The DSi takes about 10 minutes to send a simple Hi (ebuddy doesn't work on it, so I used a different site, it cannot be my internet connection,



Really? So you know for a fact that there's no way it not only couldn't be your internet connection (Remember, this is wireless and wireless is not CAT5 cable) but your ISP is without fault? Any series of factors could lead to this.



Cheesewulf said:


> I was sitting right next to the router). Same for the Wii, I cannot read more than 2 rows on ebuddy, the rest has disappeared, and it randomly kicks me out of the message box, you know how it feels like you wrote a big text on the Wii and suddenly everything is gone? <_<



Again, blame Opera, but all of the console browsers are ass.




Cheesewulf said:


> second, back to the DSi, the camera is a nice and fun thing, like the voice recording thing too...  but not more than 15 minutes. The new Wario Ware is complete fail, it wouldn't even reckognize a shitdick (I've tried a GREEN blanket as background and it still says my skin color must be more different from the background wtf)



Recording time is something that could be ajusted in firmware updates.



Cheesewulf said:


> I just hope Nintendo brings quickly some updates (like that animationprogram you could see on the Nintendo Channel) or I fear I've wasted my money, for things I already have...



Yes. Because all consoles are perfect at launch. My heart bleeds for you.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 20, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Well, Nintendo's rather failed in more ways than this (shovelware!), but quite honestly, did you expect the DSi's new features to be anything but a gimmick?



exactly. they are nothing more than gimmics. and people love gimmics >.>
if you dont have a DS you might as well get a DSi, right. but if you can get your hands on a cheaper DS light you should get that one. even if its just so that you can use a flashcard.

and yeah, it can only play AAC files.
and thats a VERY BAD THING! nintendo always prouded itself to be a userfriendly company. you can pickup all their products and just use them right away at full potential.
but how many users know that you have to re-encode your files to make them work on the system? and how many useres know about the right tools to re-encode the files?
nintendo failed hard there...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> exactly. they are nothing more than gimmics. and people love gimmics >.>
> if you dont have a DS you might as well get a DSi, right. but if you can get your hands on a cheaper DS light you should get that one. even if its just so that you can use a flashcard.
> 
> and yeah, it can only play AAC files.
> ...



People also went for the redesigned NES, SNES, PS1, PS2, Genesis, etc etc etc...what's y'alls point?


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2009)

2 of my friends have just got DSi's. It has no backwards compatibility so you can't play your advance games anymore (unless you rebuy them for like $5 to $10) and frankly that pisses me off cause I don't have money to rebuy games I already have. :/ The internet browser it uses is Opera and I hate Opera so much, guess it's really not anything to actually complain about though. *shrugs* The camera is pretty shitty as handheld cameras come. I thought my laptop cam was horrific but the DSi's cam is just ugh. I don't mind that you can mess around with all the pics and make your friends look like coneheads and shit but that's not gonna make me want to buy the thing in the least bit. My laptop can do all these things already. The only thing I like about it so far is the voice recorder program. We've all ben having so much fun with that thing, but again not worth paying $200 for something so insignifficant as that.

My DSi rating: 6 They tried I'll give them that but they should have really wated longer for a release to fix some of the flaws they have now.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 20, 2009)

Even if it worked it would have been a fail.  Constantly making more new versions of the same console is stupid.


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 20, 2009)

Lethe5683 said:


> Even if it worked it would have been a fail.  Constantly making more new versions of the same console is stupid.



Yeah that 360 and PS3 sure is stupid.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 20, 2009)

Actually, quite honestly, playing AAC is a good thing (audio quality is quite good, extremely so at low bitrate files like those you'd probably want to pop onto a 1GB SD card), but limiting the format was not. I'm guessing that they couldn't secure a license to decode MP3 that wouldn't have made the price jump up out into ridiculous territory. I'm curious as to why they wouldn't try and implement Ogg Vorbis, though, considering Nintendo's normal bid to be different, the good audio quality, and that it's royalty-free, open source, and many programs exist to easily convert files to it.



> Yeah that 360 and PS3 sure is stupid.


Those consoles are completely different from their predecessors in everything but the name. The DS/DS Lite/DSi are not. The DS Lite arguably didn't bring anything new to the table except brighter screens and a slimmer profile, which many people appreciated. The DSi brings webcams and a new menu system, along with the ability to play music/etc. While it makes it a little more value-added, it's the same console of the same generation, except with different features bundled in. They all play the same DS games.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 20, 2009)

Told ya so.

NEENER NEENER NEENER.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 20, 2009)

While I do agree the DSi is rather unnecessary if you already have a DS, I do wish people would stop using the word "gimmick" as if it were synonymous with "useless".


----------



## Whiskers (Apr 20, 2009)

I just don't understand how they think making three versions of the same product is a good thing.    I mean it all basically does the same stuff, DS, DS Lite, DSi.  They just keep adding bling to them.  LOL

I think there are wiser things that Nintendo could have spent their time one, besides making a shiny new DS that people don't really need.

Like a new mainstream console to succeed the Wii!  How much longer are they going to stick with that thing...?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

Whiskers said:


> I just don't understand how they think making three versions of the same product is a good thing.    I mean it all basically does the same stuff, DS, DS Lite, DSi.  They just keep adding bling to them.  LOL
> 
> I think there are wiser things that Nintendo could have spent their time one, besides making a shiny new DS that people don't really need.
> 
> Like a new mainstream console to succeed the Wii!  How much longer are they going to stick with that thing...?





Ty Vulpine said:


> People also went for the redesigned NES, SNES, PS1, PS2, Genesis, etc etc etc...what's y'alls point?



...


----------



## JohnTalbain (Apr 20, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> ...


EDIT: Sorry I didn't read it correctly.


----------



## Ruko (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't see how it is a failure. Nintendo has sold over 100 million DS's between the phat, lite and DSi. Sounds like a huge success to me. If people don't own a DS by now, then 2 cameras, sd card support, more RAM, and DSi shop should at least help persuade some people.


----------



## Rytes (Apr 20, 2009)

Ruko said:


> I don't see how it is a failure. Nintendo has sold over 100 million DS's between the phat, lite and DSi. Sounds like a huge success to me. .



i'm a little tired right now, you're being sarcastic right?


----------



## Ruko (Apr 20, 2009)

Serious. 

That is a success both in term of raw units moved and profit margins.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 20, 2009)

AlexX said:


> While I do agree the DSi is rather unnecessary if you already have a DS, I do wish people would stop using the word "gimmick" as if it were synonymous with "useless".





			
				Dictionary.com said:
			
		

> â€“verb (used with object)   5. to equip or embellish with *unnecessary *features, esp. in order to increase salability, acceptance, etc. (often fol. by up): to gimmick up a sports car with chrome and racing stripes.



And another word for unnecessary being useless >_>


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 20, 2009)

Just because something is not needed or unnecessary doesn't mean it has no purpose at all. It has a purpose, it can be useful, it's just that it's not needed and not enough people will use it for it to be an efficient addition.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

Holsety said:


> And another word for unnecessary being useless >_>



Kinda like PS3 with Blu-Ray or 360 with HD-DVD? Or PSP with MP3?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 20, 2009)

Lethe5683 said:


> Even if it worked it would have been a fail.  Constantly making more new versions of the same console is stupid.



Especially with little to know backwards compatibility like its predecessors. I'll stick to my Phatom Hourglass special edition DS, thank you very much. :noseintheair:


----------



## Rytes (Apr 20, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Kinda like PS3 with Blu-Ray or 360 with HD-DVD? Or PSP with MP3?



i thought ps3 games are blu-ray?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

Rytes said:


> i thought ps3 games are blu-ray?



Sorry, meant the Blu-Ray DVD player part. Seriously, it's A VIDEO GAME MACHINE, NOT A FREAKIN' DVD PLAYER!


----------



## Rytes (Apr 20, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Sorry, meant the Blu-Ray DVD player part. Seriously, it's A VIDEO GAME MACHINE, NOT A FREAKIN' DVD PLAYER!



i see, they should have separated them, like a PS3 Deluxe and basic PS3 (and the other PS3s with gig differences)


----------



## Holsety (Apr 20, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Sorry, meant the Blu-Ray DVD player part. Seriously, it's A VIDEO GAME MACHINE, NOT A FREAKIN' DVD PLAYER!



Yeah but the PS3 is a pretty good Blu-Ray player, the new stuff on the DSi really isn't


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Yeah but the PS3 is a pretty good Blu-Ray player, the new stuff on the DSi really isn't



But the DVD player isn't important.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 20, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Sorry, meant the Blu-Ray DVD player part. Seriously, it's A VIDEO GAME MACHINE, NOT A FREAKIN' DVD PLAYER!



Not necessarily true. Our DVD player has been on the fritz so we use my slim PS2 to play our movies when needed instead of  games like I don't anymore. It's like what Alex said above: it may be unnecessary, but it has a purpose.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 20, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> But the DVD player isn't important.



The point is it was still good, you could buy a PS3 and it's a reasonable idea to have it replace any other sort of Blu-Ray player.

 But you're not buying the DSi to replace your camera


----------



## Ruko (Apr 20, 2009)

I think you guys are under the assumption that the DSi is a replacement for the Lite. It isn't, they are on the shelves alongside each other. Just like the Arcade 360 and the Elite 360 are selling alongside each other and the however many different PS3s there are (6 I think).

You don't buy an elite 360 to replace your White 20GB model

You don't buy a newer PS3 to replace your non-wifi model ps3.

and You don't buy a DSi to replace your camera-less Lite. 

These are for people who don't already have the system and need that extra little bit of persuasion to get them to jump on board.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

Holsety said:


> The point is it was still good, you could buy a PS3 and it's a reasonable idea to have it replace any other sort of Blu-Ray player.
> 
> But you're not buying the DSi to replace your camera



I'm seeing quite a bit of double-standard here...replacing a DVD player is "okay", but having another camera isn't?


----------



## Holsety (Apr 20, 2009)

Comparing the DSi/Lite to the Elite/Arcade is silly

DSi has tacked on features that aren't really worth an extra $60.

The Xbox Elite is just an Xbox Arcade with a 120 GB Hard Drive, a 60 GB drive costs $99.99, hence the price difference of $200.


Ty: You missed the point completely.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Ty: You missed the point completely.



Not really. They're saying "You can have a replacement DVD player, but you can't have a replacement camera!" (or extra camera)


----------



## Holsety (Apr 20, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Not really. They're saying "You can have a replacement DVD player, but you can't have a replacement camera!" (or extra camera)



No I'm saying that the PS3's blu-ray, while still gimmicky, was STILL GOOD. The DSi's new additons AREN'T GOOD, they've been tacked on in a sad attempt by Nintendo to draw in more people with "HEY WILL THIS FANCY SHIT FOOL YOU SIMPLETONS INTO BUYING IT?"

this was poorly worded


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2009)

Holsety said:


> No I'm saying that the PS3's blu-ray, while still gimmicky, was STILL GOOD. The DSi's new additons AREN'T GOOD, they've been tacked on in a sad attempt by Nintendo to draw in more people with "HEY WILL THIS FANCY SHIT FOOL YOU SIMPLETONS INTO BUYING IT?"



The Blu-Ray DVD player on the PS3 did the exact same thing...except not many bought it, as it made the price too high.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, I think the DSi will be worth it if the rumors about Game Boy enulation are true.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2009)

Cheesewulf said:


> We're the hell are new great games for the Wii? <_<


Nintendo Hoped Brawl and Twilight Princess could keep us occupied long enough....I'm just waiting for my next F-Zero and Starfox


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2009)

Holsety said:


> The point is it was still good, you could buy a PS3 and it's a reasonable idea to have it replace any other sort of Blu-Ray player.
> 
> But you're not buying the DSi to replace your camera


...my mom bought a PS3 for the blue-ray...she then took it back cause no one used it to play Blue-Ray Movies


----------



## Runefox (Apr 21, 2009)

> I think you guys are under the assumption that the DSi is a replacement for the Lite. It isn't, they are on the shelves alongside each other.



Uh. This same argument could be applied to the GBA when the GBA:SP came out, and the DS when the DS Lite came out. They sold simultaneously - But the earlier models were pulled after some time. Rest assured, the DS Lite will disappear.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 21, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Nintendo Hoped Brawl and Twilight Princess could keep us occupied long enough....I'm just waiting for my next F-Zero and Starfox


Mario Galaxy, Fire Emblem, No More Heroes, and etc. no longer exist?


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Mario Galaxy, Fire Emblem, No More Heroes, and etc. no longer exist?



Mario Galaxy was nothing special.


----------



## AlexX (Apr 21, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Mario Galaxy was nothing special.


Glad to see you continuing to live up to your title, Alex.

I've played Mario 64 since launch day and Mario Galaxy since the holidays after it came out, and I can quite honestly say the latter is superior. The atmosphere, the charm, the replay value, it's all simply better (and Mario 64 wasn't exactly lacking in any of those).


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 21, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> People also went for the redesigned NES, SNES, PS1, PS2, Genesis, etc etc etc...what's y'alls point?



simple: those were good redesignes^^ the toploader NES, the smaller PS1 and PS2 slimline, those were GOOD redesigns.
the DSi however sucks at several points. its a good redesign when it comes to the design itself (even slimer, bigger screens, better speakers etc) is very nice but all the other features that are supposed to be the real reason to buy it infact suck.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 21, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Mario Galaxy, Fire Emblem, No More Heroes, and etc. no longer exist?


Mario Galaxy- I should not get bored midway into the game
Fire Emblem- rather have it in my pocket
No more Heroes- This game is no hero thats fo sho


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 21, 2009)

Australia didn't even fucking get DSi 'launch' titles *>:[*


Ty Vulpine said:


> Where the hell are the great games for PS3 or 360 for that matter?


June.


----------



## Sydney (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm looking to get a DSi, if only because my Phat is quickly dying on me.

As for if it's a fail or not, that's to be seen. If anything it really feels like it's a stepping stone to their next big thing. It's nice to see they're getting into the portable downloads, even if it's a bit late to the party.


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 21, 2009)

idk, DSi sucks, but the fact America isn't getting Fatal Frame 4 sucks more. imo. Incase you wanna have another reason to hate the big N.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 22, 2009)

Persona363 said:


> idk, DSi sucks, but the fact America isn't getting Fatal Frame 4 sucks more. imo. Incase you wanna have another reason to hate the big N.


Stop your bitching, Australia gets even less than you do.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Australia didn't even fucking get DSi 'launch' titles *>:[*


 Because there_ is_ no DSi 'launch' titles.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Because there_ is_ no DSi 'launch' titles.


Lol Google it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Lol Google it.


 DSi_ Downloadable_ Launch Titles


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 22, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Stop your bitching, Australia gets even less than you do.



...k? I'm still a fan of the Fatal Frame series, so hearing that FF4 isn't leaving japan makes me somewhat ticked off at Nintendo. Does that mean I don't respect that Australia doesn't get as much? Not at all. Just a FYI.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

Persona363 said:


> ...k? I'm still a fan of the Fatal Frame series, so hearing that FF4 isn't leaving japan makes me somewhat ticked off at Nintendo. Does that mean I don't respect that Australia doesn't get as much? Not at all. Just a FYI.



You're getting mad at Nintendo because Tecmo isn't bringing FF4 outside Japan? Huh?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> You're getting mad at Nintendo because Tecmo isn't bringing FF4 outside Japan? Huh?


Isn't Tecmo dead?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 22, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Isn't Tecmo dead?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_Frame

It says it was created by Tecmo, who agreed last year to join up this year with Koei. (April 1, 2009 they became Koei Temco Holdings)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Apr 22, 2009)

I recall people bashing PSP for having camera. Lulz


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> You're getting mad at Nintendo because Tecmo isn't bringing FF4 outside Japan? Huh?



To my understanding, it was Nintendo who cut off the localization due to them not thinking it was going to earn enough...or something rather. Of course I may just be talking out of my ass, so I don't know if my opinion's validated or not.


----------



## Shokuji (Apr 22, 2009)

Eh, I like mine. I like the screens, they are bigger and brighter but if you want more battery life just turn the brightness down. I thought the browser worked ok, I guess I wasn't expecting a 'PC Browser' experience or anything. If anyone has tried surfing the web on most portable devices, they would know it pretty much always sucks balls.

What a lot of people don't know (because they don't really advertise it) is that the DSi is about 2x better in speed and ram, so later they'll come out with "DSi Enabled" games that will use this. Zelda: Spirit Tracks will be one of the first.

But they do need to fix the music player, or at least offer a free converter or something.


----------

